# C. Azureiventris



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I will be picking up a small group of these beauties in the next few weeks... I dont' see care sheets anywhere for them- Breeders/keepers, what's their optimal temp/humidity range? Any special tricks?


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

YAY more people keeping these 
What kind of set up will you be working on for them?

Here is some info from midwest darts http://www.midwestdartfrogs.net/Azureiventris.php
Another site http://www.poison-frogs.nl/e020342.html
I would like to see a care sheet here at Dendroboard for these guys though...
Their care/housing seems to be a lot like an auratus would have, lots of nooks and crannies for sure. Mine are still in their temp. home, they only climb up the walls to go after food but they do sit on leaves and wood. Their temp. home is only about 12" tall though so I can't say how much height they would really use but I think the bigger the better 

How many are you getting?


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you! I was worried a little about getting the setup right, looks like my temp and humidity are close. I have a 25 gallon tank, it's about equal high and long, but not too deep. I have a river and small pond area (very shallow) with plenty of branches for climbing. I'll try to post some pics in your thread when I get my final plants in the big tank. I have a 10 gal ready for quarantine, and another on standby in case I need more room. I plan on getting 4 Azurie's.

Thanks again, that was more help than I've seen so far about their natural habitat!

Anyone know how much the temp/humidity/etc changes during the year in that part of the country?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got a group of these in a 20 high; back wall well planted with broms and choked with creeping fig. tank top is 50% glass/screen; I mist every day. Lower area used to have a standing water pool, but the tads kept getting transferred to it and made recovery difficult. I now have two shallow deli cups filled w/ water and rocks(for gaining footing) for tad deposition. Frogs use all areas but tend to congregate in the brom axils.
These are some of the loudest screamers in my collection and very much enjoyed  
Scott


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

i also have a group of these... 4 in a 30gal long. i've only had them for a month or so and they're young so no breeding yet, but i can tell you that mine spend the majority of their time under or on leaves and not too much on the background, although my background isn't very heavily planted yet. they also seem to like to spend the nights on the leaves of my jewel orchids and philodendron that are planted terrestrially. they started relatively shy but they dont hide anymore and can usually be seen out and about. there's a clear increase in activity after misting. you've probably got yours by now, how are they doing?


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

These frogs can be kept in a group, then you can enjoy their call. But if you are going for breeding, you can better focus on pairs of this species. In a group the males are too busy intimidating each other 
Also, they really enjoy a water feature and relatively high humidity (above 90%) gets them breeding like crazy. Different colorations appear, but these are not morphs so don't be concerned if you get a rainbow of colors in your offspring.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Suzanne said:


> you can better focus on pairs of this species. In a group the males are too busy intimidating each other .


 
Interesting....I have 4 that are @ 7 months old in a well planted 20 gallon long and I do not hear any calling.

The odds of all 4 being female are pretty slim.....could there be males that are too intimidated to call??


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Interesting....I have 4 that are @ 7 months old in a well planted 20 gallon long and I do not hear any calling.
> 
> The odds of all 4 being female are pretty slim.....could there be males that are too intimidated to call??


Yes. When I had three males housed together (supposed to be 2.1), one was completely silent.

Although the species is said to be calling from 3 months old, I've heard more cases of silent males, up to nine months old. I have no experience yet with this, got my males as adults, and the offspring has still a tail...

And, there should defenitly be a caring sheet. I'm getting more and more questions about this species on the boards. I'll contact Kyle.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

welp my azureiventris group is in their 6th+ month of life and i, like phil, haven't heard a peep from them. id really like to keep them all together since the viv seems big enough and has a pretty big water feature that i thought might make for an all-inclusive breeding environment. i'm guessing i'll give these guys another couple of months before attempting to split them into 2 and 2.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm wanting a grou of these if anyone know someone that has them for sale. I was going to get some at the MWFF but got beat out at both vendors that had them.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ill be getting a group of 6 next week im so excited!
Try posting a wanted ad that might give you better results.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah it rally would but I'm in no hurry. I really need to get some settled first that I just recently picked up at the MWFF. I got 5 new Super blue auratus which will give me two lines to work with, 4 more campana auratus and three green vittatus which are super cool. I never seen such bullit frogs. They are super fast. But the azurieventris are really gorgeous looking frogs and I hear their call is really sweet. Plus they can be bred in groups. So........


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have had my F2 C. azureiventris for about 3 years now, they have lived in this group setting with no problem, the males call all the time and my female produces somewhere around 10-12 eggs per clutch. I will always enjoy this species.


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a group of 5 unknown sex C. Azureiventris. They are in a 20 gal high and use the background and height as much as the ground. They seem to enjoy lots of cover for ambushing the FF. They are about 6 months old and they readily eat springs/melano FF/ hydei FF. They love feeding time. I try to mist heavily every day and keep the ank in the low to mid 70s.

Great frogs with personality and fun to watch eat.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

What? So are you trying to make me jealous? ;-)


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I picked up 4 of these guys at MWFF and I'm glad I did. They hop around like popcorn and climb the quarrentine walls when they see me. They are very little and quick though so I really have to watch all sides when I feed them. Mine are reallly red fading into a light orange near their rears. Josh's frogs told me to supplement them monthly with Superpig to keep them red. I love them so far..


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Aha so you are the culprit. I was standing there with the money in my hand when you bought them. You should be shot. No really I hope you enjoy them as they seem to be some super frogs. I was just a little late again.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

stingfrog said:


> Aha so you are the culprit. I was standing there with the money in my hand when you bought them. You should be shot. No really I hope you enjoy them as they seem to be some super frogs. I was just a little late again.


I agree! I saw Josh had them on his website like 2 weeks before the show. I was watching the site like every day to make sure they hadn't been sold. I asked him on here to make sure he'd bring them to the show. When I got there, they'd been gone for a while  Oh well, I'll get them next time! I'm glad to hear that they're doing well! Good luck with them and have fun!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I have several that have come out of the water the past few weeks. Should be ready to go in a few months.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

hey alpha, clearly you're having breeding success with these guys... do you have yours in pairs or as a group? also at what age did they begin calling?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I have mine in a group of 3, looks like 2.1. Not sure of the calling, they were just over a year old when I got them.



gillenws said:


> hey alpha, clearly you're having breeding success with these guys... do you have yours in pairs or as a group? also at what age did they begin calling?


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

I started with 4 froglets in my 30 UK gallon paludarium. Around 7 months later I am down to 2. The 2 I lost went skinny very quickly. One turned up dead floating in the water, the other just disappeared. The remaining 2 look plump and healthy. There has always been quite a bit of aggression though. At feeding times they wrestle and chirp like crazy. I've not heard any singing at all and they are now about 9 months old as far as I know. Tank humidity is high... temp is 24c during the day. Feeding melanogaster and hydeis every other day, dusted with herpetal amphib complete.

Anyone got any ideas how I can establish what sexes I have left? I mean, if they are males, should they be calling?

I am in the process of setting up another tank that may allow me to seperate them if required.


----------

